# The Vibe:  “Tune in, Turn on, and Opt Out of Trading/Investing," (For a few weeks)



## Garpal Gumnut (11 October 2021)

It came to the end of September. I put in my last sell order and also my pick for the ASF Comp. 

I then decided to do nothing. Not trade. Not invest. Not look at the market. Swivelled away from the bar and my laptop and phone. Sipped on my beer and observed and discussed the world. 

I broke and traded, lurked and followed ASF a few times. 

Overall it has been good and I'm tuned out. Being away is good. And I am looking forward to being back. 

I'm still in the market, ASX and US. I have a vague idea how my trading and SMSF are going, but no exact knowledge. 

It is good to have a break and discuss matters philosophical, psychological, existential and political ( the bastards) with my fellow drinkers here at the hotel rather than stocks, FA and TA. 

I'll come back towards the end of Hocktober to enjoy the market and all associated with it. 

Sometimes it is essential to go with the vibe. Just have a break, for no reason at all. 

gg


----------



## Dona Ferentes (11 October 2021)

_Try to remember the kind of September
When life was slow and oh, so mellow
Try to remember the kind of September
When grass was green and grain was yellow
Try to remember the kind of September
When you were a tender and callow fellow
Try to remember and if you remember
Then follow, follow._

....
_Deep in December It's nice to remember
Although you know the snow will follow
Deep in December It's nice to remember
The fire of September that made us mellow_


----------



## Sean K (11 October 2021)

This is probably your era gg.


----------



## Garpal Gumnut (22 October 2021)

The Answer to the Ultimate Question of Life, the Universe and Everything is 42. 

This Answer was first calculated by the supercomputer Deep Thought after seven and a half million years. My few weeks away from investing and trading has led me to just agree. It is 42. 

Much has happened since I have been athinking. ID8 is going private schoolboys' hat in hand to investors for some crumbs to fill out the books. VML bobbles as does AR9. RIO has tumbled quite quickly with the fall in copper price and is now preserving First Nation cathedrals. WES is doing a rumba, down and up again. 

Uranium is entreé de jour for some, one wonders if an earthquake or tsunami is not around the corner.

RE's bloom. EV's take money from the rich for short trips in the pandemic interrupted every hour or two by a recharge. 

Oilers should be booming but are not.  

Crypto continues its Tulip climb to new highs.

ASF is a mine of information. 

Onward and upwards fellow travellers. 

I plan to accumulate Golders. 

And ABBA are also back. Progress ???



gg


----------



## Sean K (22 October 2021)

Garpal Gumnut said:


> I plan to accumulate Golders.
> 
> And ABBA are also back. Progress ???
> 
> gg




Gold gg. Gold.


----------



## Dona Ferentes (23 October 2021)

Garpal Gumnut said:


> The Answer to the Ultimate Question of Life, the Universe and Everything is 42.



Although Nescafé tried to go one better.


----------



## Dona Ferentes (23 October 2021)

Drop out/ down the Saturday morning rabbit hole....



> In the 1980s, Jerry Rubin embarked on a debating tour with Abbie Hoffman titled "Yippie versus Yuppie". Rubin's argument in the debates was that activism was hard work and that the abuse of drugs, sex, and private property had made the counterculture a "scary society in itself." He maintained that "wealth creation is the real American revolution."





> After McGovern's loss to Nixon in 1972, Rubin retired from politics entirely, becoming an entrepreneur and businessman. He was an early investor in Apple and by the end of the 1970s had become a multimillionaire.


----------



## frugal.rock (23 October 2021)

Dona Ferentes said:


> Although Nescafé tried to go one better.



Blend 43 ?... still quite ordinary, although it knocks the socks off "international roast"...

I think WD 40 should have another go or 2, it has little lasting effect and seems to encourage surface rust. 



Garpal Gumnut said:


> I plan to accumulate Golders.



Picked up some DEG yesty, at around CR issue price. First time buyer.
 (CR 1.10, me $1.11)
I note gold got over 1800 last night, but settled just under.
Bullish gold.


----------

